# Carlise Tortoises Advert?



## Glitter (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi

Just wondering why this forum allows adverts from Carlisle tortoises when they are known to sell wild caught tortoises???

Deb


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont think its the owner of the forums fault Glitter.
I think its the general adverts that show up.

besides i think theyre good for various sales but not tortoise sales.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 1, 2007)

CPX - I dont think Carlisle tortoises should be promoted on a tortoise site - for people who join a site like this who are potentially looking at purchasing a tortoise they 'might' think that Carlisle tortoises are an acceptable place to purchase a tortoise - and we all know they are not.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 1, 2007)

Well if there is a way for the owner to stop that one being advertised then im sure he will do that.

But if there isnt we are just going to have to make sure that people know that isnt a good place.


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

i only said its quite good for various sales not tortoise sales...


----------



## Henry-flash (Sep 2, 2007)

Unfortunately its the problem with free forums. The owners of Shelled Warriors bought their forum to enable them to remove the ads from the site and cut this connection to dealers.


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2007)

this site was not free by any means. i'm looking into removing ads from companies with bad reputations.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 3, 2007)

Might I suggest Turtlesale as one you remove? They knowingly sold someone TWO turtles which were septic and had shell rot. They also sell freezer babies, little turtles kept in the fridge to stunt their growth until they can be sold. I used to be over there and the horror stories they have are insane.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Tiffany, Turtlesales.com has a VERY bad rep for bad ethics. 
1) They knowingly sell no eyed turtles...making them sound like a GREAT novelty. 
2)All these RES being MASS bred and horribly neglected.

There are MANY reports on them in the "The Good The Bad and The Ugly" forum on austinsturtlepage.com

Sad thing is people who dont know better - seeks a turtle or tort and their ad comes up first when you google turts/torts...


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2007)

i've added turtlesale.com and carlisletortoises.co.uk to the site's google ads blacklist. i don't know how long it will take to go into effect but they should be blocked. let me know if it isn't working


----------

